# Post your fun pics!



## jennifer

Those birds!


----------



## lititzchic

Guarding the hen house


----------



## Bee

Jennifer, I love your water feature!! I've always wanted one but never got around to building one...love the sound of the water on rock.


----------



## scosha

I love the pics. You guys posted.


----------



## scosha

My daughter Alexis is all about chickens. We are new at this and so far we are having fun and still learning.


----------



## InThePoultryPens

Peekaboo


----------



## jaystyles75

Pepper loves looking at herself


----------



## kessy09

jaystyles75 said:


> Pepper loves looking at herself


I notice you have Salmon Favorelles. I'm looking for a second line of them but can't track one down...I'm in Canada. Whereabouts did you obtain yours?


----------



## jaystyles75

kessy09 said:


> I notice you have Salmon Favorelles. I'm looking for a second line of them but can't track one down...I'm in Canada. Whereabouts did you obtain yours?


I'm in New Hampshire. We got them here in nh


----------



## dacoopfarms

Nice pictures


----------



## mcchicken

These two are hilarious! I'm trying my best to teach my boxer how to herd!


----------



## Bee

I captioned this pic, "I WAS FRAMED...I'M INNOCENT!"


----------



## sideways

This is pretty tasty better than layers pellets!


----------



## hillbilly61

What you looking at


----------



## jennifer

Thanks bee! We love the pond fountain! All these pics are great! I love to see them!!!


----------



## lititzchic

Edith on a daily adventure


----------



## jennifer

That's cute!!!


----------



## bcfox26

Ha. Time to get some more rocks for around the coop. She's trying to escape. Silly bird. Looks so uncomfortable. The dogs started making noise and I went out and they were looking at the chicken like what are you doing.


----------



## lititzchic

Are you talking to me?


----------



## Chippets

Just relaxing in the backyard!


----------



## Bee

They are trying soooooooooo hard to relax in that thing!!!! 

They need to see how it's done from the oldsters.....


----------



## Chippets

Indeed, Bee!! I can't help but laugh at them as they wiggle and rock to keep their balance! Yours look very regal and relaxed on that bench.


----------



## SeramaMama




----------



## Bee

I take it that white streak in your hair is not due to old age.....


----------



## GenFoe

Our fish tank sprang a leak. We had it outside and one of our barred rocks (whom I affectionately call the pair tweedle-dee and tweedle-dum) had to check it out. Then Flower decided it looked interesting too. Curiosity killed the cat? Because I think my chickens are far more curious than my cat!


----------



## SeramaMama

Bee said:


> I take it that white streak in your hair is not due to old age.....


Bee, unfortunately it is old age. I can proudly say not one of my babies have ever "streaked" on me, and they hung out on me quite often, even though not as much now that they are bigger. They did on my husband though!


----------



## troyer

Cubalaya at 7 months old.


----------



## Bee

Pretty bird!!!!


----------



## adorson

This is Tom and Bumbles a silkie roo and a showgirl roo. They have raised chicks together and are also known collectively as "The Puff Daddies"


----------



## poultrylover99

Squiggy and Shirley!


----------



## kaufranc

troyer said:


> Cubalaya at 7 months old.


Troyer, I have to say your birds are so beautiful! How many do you have now?


----------



## jennifer

Nice pics y'all!!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

My new rooster Patroclus...










Ended up trading this guy for the new roo.... 









Two of the three girls I have intended for the new roo once he gets out of quarantine. 









One of the little cockerals I was trying to sell on CL when I found Patroclus instead (on a brighter note this one is going to his own flock of hens next weekend!)


----------



## bcfox26

I had built a new chair for the backyard from leftover pallets I had and one if my dogs wanted to test it out.


----------



## poultrylover99

What are you doing? Lol


----------



## kaufranc

poultrylover99 said:


> What are you doing? Lol


I love when they tilt their heads at you! We have 5 Pekins and when they do that all together it is so funny!


----------



## kaufranc

What do you expect me to do with these?


----------



## poultrylover99

kaufranc said:


> I love when they tilt their heads at you! We have 5 Pekins and when they do that all together it is so funny!


I know! It's so cute!


----------



## melaniebazzell

My snoozing Rhode Island Red, Tesla.


----------



## lititzchic

"Morning peeps! Where's the coffee?"


----------



## kaufranc

What? Do I have some food on my beak?


----------



## jennifer

Feeding the hens..


----------



## Queenie

Hey! That looks like me in the morning!


----------



## poultrylover99

Good morning from Squiggy!


----------



## poultrylover99

Another picture of Squiggs.


----------



## Kords-Coop

My little poop machines


----------



## sillyclucker

My new rooster . (Keith) as in Keith lemon lol


----------



## RickaRae

We got a new roo, too! Rico, the BO. I already love, love, love him & we've only had him a week! & our new porcelain dAnver hen, Sky! We brought her home broody on infertile eggs & I'm (hopefully!) going to switch them out this evening for some JG eggs I got in the mail yesterday!


----------



## RickaRae

sillyclucker said:


> My new rooster . (Keith) as in Keith lemon lol


He's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lititzchic

My rooster, Lady Gaga yea he needs a new name. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Jessica


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Hopefully these girls will start to lay soon


----------



## Sarah10Chickens




----------



## Shann0

Cool colors!

I think he feels ashamed for liking a baby doll. 

Sullivan's Flock


----------



## chickett

Shann0 said:


> Cool colors!
> 
> I think he feels ashamed for liking a baby doll.
> 
> Sullivan's Flock


Wow! That is one good trained dog, I thought German Shepherds were trained to kill not to love! So cute


----------



## kaufranc

Shanno, love the color pattern on the cat!


----------



## Shann0

kaufranc said:


> Shanno, love the color pattern on the cat!


She is a very neat kitty!


----------



## profwirick

these pictures are delightful


----------



## minmin1258

Lol looks like she forgot t brush after her shower!


----------



## minmin1258

He's camouflaged very well among the flowers. Name him CAMO...lol


----------



## Lissa

Rosie stole my seat! Awww...how I dream of summer!


----------



## rob

rosie looks well chilled


----------



## Lissa

Yes, she thinks she's a cat. Always on me or my chair! ha! Thanks Rob!


----------



## minmin1258

Redman, my RIR Roo, got his first bath today, then he saw his reflection in the wall mirror. It scared th poo outta him...literally! Lol


----------



## profwirick

haha! what a chicken!


----------



## minmin1258

Roflmbocgu!!!!! ( rolling on floor laughing my butt off and can't get up)


----------



## TNchick

My daughter taught the rooster to play dead. Its so funny!


----------



## prestomagc

. The ladies walking the path.


----------

